# $330,000 Burger?? Thats right.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Could I get a double with cheese?









Regards, Mike

AOL.com Video - $330,000 Burger Made Of Test Tube Meat, Expected In October


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

There goal is to replace the cow industry...and its highly destructive ecological methods!!!!! LORD PLEASE let them choke to death on their abominations.... just saying. Martin


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Its going to need A1.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If the frankenstien burgers ever came to be on a large scale we can kiss farming good bye.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> If the frankenstien burgers ever came to be on a large scale we can kiss farming good bye.


Don't think it will ever fly on a substantial basis......meat eaters don't think like scientist and vegetarians.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Don't think it will ever fly on a substantial basis......meat eaters don't think like scientist and vegetarians.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'm thinkin more in the fast food industry,if they can create hamburger cheaper then we can produce it on the farm.They will use the cheaper source.I wouldn't want to buy it but what about the rest of the people buying it?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Soylent Green?????????


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Soylent Green?????????


The younger generations dont know what your talking about Mike....;0).

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> The younger generations dont know what your talking about Mike....;0).
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep! Showing my youth. Had to go to Wikipedia to find out what Soylent Green was. Very interesting. It was a 1973 movie and I am a 1972 model. The writers may not be to far off on their predictions of future society! We are just one big crop failure away from food scarcity now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I'm thinkin more in the fast food industry,if they can create hamburger cheaper then we can produce it on the farm.They will use the cheaper source.I wouldn't want to buy it but what about the rest of the people buying it?


Yeah, I suspect that you are right on Cy. I can see the arches using that type of product....the mcrib is scary looking now. I can just see a clown running around and trying to put a good spin on test tube meat and how it is lower in transfats and how much cleaner it is to eat "because we dont make animals breed to get it."

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Vol said:


> The younger generations dont know what your talking about Mike....;0)


You know, when I was young, I didn't know what "they" were talking about either. Now I'm a "they" and try as I might, I'll be durned if I can figure out when that happened to me......


----------

